# Sizing a urinal flushometer



## jtmell (Apr 27, 2013)

I am trying to size a urinal flushometer. The fixture is rated 0.125-1.0 gpf. The replacement can be ordered 0.125,
0.5, or 1.0 gpf. How do I determine which one? I would appreciate any advice. Regards,
Sorry I have not been around much, I became self employed in January.
Joe


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jtmell said:


> I am trying to size a urinal flushometer. The fixture is rated 0.125-1.0 gpf. The replacement can be ordered 0.125,
> 0.5, or 1.0 gpf. How do I determine which one? I would appreciate any advice. Regards,
> Sorry I have not been around much, I became self employed in January.
> Joe


Depends on how often you think your clientele will flush. Most men don't bother flushing urinals so I would go with the 1gpf.

I hope you're going with a sloan royal, they are the standard.


----------



## jtmell (Apr 27, 2013)

actually pulling out a royal and putting in a crown , occasional low pressure at a plant , urinal won't reset . thought a piston type would work better.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jtmell said:


> actually pulling out a royal and putting in a crown , occasional low pressure at a plant , urinal won't reset . thought a piston type would work better.


Low pressure or low flow? If the pressure is dropping because the piping can't handle the demand than install a spring check and an expansion tank near the bathroom group so all the sloan valves can operate properly.

If the actual pressure is dropping at the pump than you have bigger problems to contend with.

I think the sloan navy models will handle lower pressures better. I would call sloan.


----------



## jtmell (Apr 27, 2013)

City water, When the plant is doing a certain process, pressure drops significantly, They are not allowed to tell me how long the process is, or how much water is used, trade secrets, 5 toilets are flush mates on this side of plant ,no problems just one urinal, Naval and crown are both piston type flushometers . Sloans website says piston types work better in this situation. Thought about an expansion tank but they can't give details about the process.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jtmell said:


> City water, When the plant is doing a certain process, pressure drops significantly, They are not allowed to tell me how long the process is, or how much water is used, trade secrets, .......


I foresee this being an ongoing issue. Is the curent line big enough? Where the line enters the plant, how low does the pressure drop? I suggest you talk to them about running a bigger dedicated line if that's at all possible. Maybe see if you can limit the pressure drop to the bathroom by slightly closing a valve to the high use portion.

I still think an expansion tank is cheap insurance against this being a problem child.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

skoronesa said:


> I foresee this being an ongoing issue. Is the curent line big enough? Where the line enters the plant, how low does the pressure drop? I suggest you talk to them about running a bigger dedicated line if that's at all possible. Maybe see if you can limit the pressure drop to the bathroom by slightly closing a valve to the high use portion.
> 
> I still think an expansion tank is cheap insurance against this being a problem child.





Expansion tank as in a thermal expansion tank {TXT}?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Expansion tank as in a thermal expansion tank {TXT}?


Like a well tank, something with a large enough volume that it will hold the required amount of flushes you expect to see during any given pressure drop.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

I would go ahead and put in a pressure tank somewhere local to the urinal (s) that are causing you trouble. Some flushometers are rated at low pressure, but at in my experience they are super temperamental with varying pressures. This should hold pressure constant enough that they would work.

I expect that you know this, make sure you size it correctly. Remember that a pressure tank is only 1/2 full of water.


----------



## alson (Apr 18, 2014)

Try this: Straight urinal valve | Chicago Faucets

Other manufacturers ( Mansfield, AmStand, Kohler(?) )used to make similar items and would be a simpler solution than Sloan Royal or pressure tanks etc.. I didn't know that Crown valves were still available unless maybe you are in Canada.
The last time I looked for a Crown valve, none of the suppliers were carrying them and did not have parts.Other parts of the country may have different results, 
I always find that getting amanufacterure's rep involved in problem jobs works out well since they are usually local and should be willing to visit the job site to hel p solve the problem.


----------



## alson (Apr 18, 2014)

Mansfield still makes the push button under the Prier Brand






190 | Push Button Urinal Valve - PRIER







www.prier.com


----------



## jtmell (Apr 27, 2013)

I appreciate everyones input. My question was about sizing the valve when the urinal has a range of consumption.
0.125-1.0 gpf . Fixtures having a range of consumption is something new to me.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jtmell said:


> I appreciate everyones input. My question was about sizing the valve when the urinal has a range of consumption.
> 0.125-1.0 gpf . Fixtures having a range of consumption is something new to me.


Well since you put it that way, just order a 1.0 and be done with it. Only every 20th guy flushes the urinal anyway so that "extra" water will be doing some good.

If it's an auto flush and you think it will work every time I guess you could go with 0.125. I wouldn't go that low though because then you risk urine salts building up in the piping and it will clog pretty easily.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jtmell said:


> I am trying to size a urinal flushometer. The fixture is rated 0.125-1.0 gpf. The replacement can be ordered 0.125,
> 0.5, or 1.0 gpf. How do I determine which one? I would appreciate any advice. Regards,
> Sorry I have not been around much, I became self employed in January.
> Joe


of what year?? you joined in 2013 , just about 8 years ago...


----------

